# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

*05 марта, 2009*

*Программа*: Mozilla Firefox 3.0.6 и более ранние версии. 

*Опасность*: *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Нет* 

*Описание*: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, получить доступ к важным данным, произвести спуфинг атаку и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме раскладки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме раскладки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему. Уязвимость также распространяется на Firefox 2.x.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в механизме JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в механизме раскладки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему. Уязвимость также распространяется на Firefox 2.x.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за двойного освобождения памяти в процессе “garbage collection”. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью клонированных XUL DOM элементов, связанных между собой, вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за отсутствия ограничения на использование nsIRDFService. Удаленный пользователь может обойти политику единства происхождения и получить доступ к XML данным другого домена.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке PNG изображений в библиотеке libpng. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/368509.php

8. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что некоторые невидимые служебные символы декодируются при отображении в адресной строке, что приводит к уменьшению видимых символов. Удаленный пользователь может подменить адресную строку и перенаправить пользователя на злонамеренный сайт. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/en-US/ 

*Решение*: Установите последнюю версию с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Странность какая то сегодня была, у меня был открыт ие и мозилла с выключенным носкрипт, в ие зашёл на один сайт где идут сплошные редиректы сами по себе и у меня мозилла тоже так сделала синхронно.

----------

